# Bow Cases for Z7 Xtreme



## Justin Meyers (Jun 22, 2004)

I need help bad. I am reading diff. things from several diff ppl on several diff links about what does and doesnt fit the Z7 Xtreme. Some say one works and others say that it doesnt. Neway, so yeah, I have a Z7 Xtreme and am in dyer need of a bow case that is airline approved that is durrable. I cannot afford nething over 150.00 I was looking at the vanguard saberlock 83Z. Does it fit the Xtreme? If not, what about the SKB Hunter? Id be happy w/ other referals to other cases two. ne help will be appreciated. Thanks yall


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

my skb hunter fits my tactical. have pics in txdrakes post


----------



## Justin Meyers (Jun 22, 2004)

yea i was wondering about the hunter...do you happen to know if its airline approved? Im sure it is, and does it have a lock on it, besides just the regular latches? oh, and is it pretty durable, as in, would you put it on a plane and travel w/ it knowing that airline people toss them around like rag dolls lol.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Z Man said:


> yea i was wondering about the hunter...do you happen to know if its airline approved? Im sure it is, and does it have a lock on it, besides just the regular latches? oh, and is it pretty durable, as in, would you put it on a plane and travel w/ it knowing that airline people toss them around like rag dolls lol.


Not sure If it's airline approved. But I'd trust them throwing it around. I'll check the lock on it, I think the lock is built into the latch.


----------



## Rbamerican (Jun 24, 2011)

I just took my Vanguard to africa and it worked great...


----------



## Justin Meyers (Jun 22, 2004)

Rbamerican said:


> I just took my Vanguard to africa and it worked great...


Ok cool...which vanguard was it, and i assume you have a Z7 Xtreme? I dont know if it matters but mine is backed off to 64lbs with 70lbs limbs


----------



## Rbamerican (Jun 24, 2011)

This is the model I have.. its been great. Very, very happy w/ it. I don't think the z7 extreme is much bigger or different in size than the z7, or I could be wrong:

http://www.vanguardworld.com/index.php/en/products/hunting-outdoor/detail-2-16-143-469.html

My bow is maxed out at 70 lbs..

Hope this helps


----------



## Justin Meyers (Jun 22, 2004)

Rbamerican said:


> This is the model I have.. its been great. Very, very happy w/ it. I don't think the z7 extreme is much bigger or different in size than the z7, or I could be wrong:
> 
> http://www.vanguardworld.com/index.php/en/products/hunting-outdoor/detail-2-16-143-469.html
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks for the link, ill check it out. My extreme is 28" ATA with a hair over a 7" brace hight. but ill find out where they sell that vanguard and ill go n just see for myself. Thanks yall


----------



## Justin Meyers (Jun 22, 2004)

ok yall, i went to triple edge and tried that vanguard case..the saberlock 83z and it fits my Xtreme perfectly! Thanks for all yalls help. Godbless everyone and have a great hunting season!


----------

